# Can Animals Foresee Natural Disasters? (VID)



## News Bot (Mar 2, 2010)

*Published On:* 02-Mar-10 12:50 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Pets & Animals

Earthquakes, like the one that struck today in Chile--which, at the time of this writing, is believed to have claimed 147 lives--are all the more devastating for their unpredictable nature. Many animals act strangely before earthquakes, especially snakes. Here in this video a dog feel an earthquake before it happens. 












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## Stianbl (Mar 2, 2010)

That's interesting. 
But I think the main reason for this is that the dogs probably feel the vibrations way before we notice them, and therefor know something's not right.

Also, you say it happened today? I'm sure I read about this yesterday.


----------



## bongie555 (Mar 2, 2010)

Stianbl said:


> That's interesting.
> But I think the main reason for this is that the dogs probably feel the vibrations way before we notice them, and therefor know something's not right.
> 
> i agree, i think dogs are generally just that much more sensitive to their surroundings than we are. you can see the dog look down a split second before it gets up. it must have heard or felt the quake before we can actually feel or see it. i can understand how snakes would also act strangely before an earthquake, they too are very sensitive to ground vibrations, I'd imagine elephants would also know in advance


----------



## trader (Mar 2, 2010)

Our turtles and Blue tongues kept in the out door fernery begin trying to climb the brick walls that surround them or the security mesh door, when a storm is brewing....that is how I tell if we will get a good heavy rainfall or thunderstorm, by watching them.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 2, 2010)

My cat started sniffing at my wifes belly when she was pregnant
So yes i do believe animals can foresee natural disasters


----------



## schizmz (Mar 2, 2010)

read up on the "dissapearing bee's"....they are leaving.:shock:..


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 2, 2010)

Ants are great for predicting heavy rain. You see them moving eggs to higher ground, as I did earlier last week, and have now had 240mm since Friday night.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Mar 2, 2010)

geckoman said:


> my cat started sniffing at my wifes belly when she was pregnant
> so yes i do believe animals can foresee natural disasters


 


ha ha ha classic


----------

